# Bench buffer



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Saw this today at harbor freight $43.00. I have some projects that this will come in handy.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I love my baldor buffer


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Polishing your tools???


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Polishing your tools???


Car parts, old door knobs, brass tchotchkes


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Saw this today at harbor freight
> $43.00. I have some projects that this will come in handy.


 
harbor freight *[AKA CHINA IMPORTS]*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> Saw this today at harbor freight $43.00. I have some projects that this will come in handy.


It will piss you off with its lack of testicular fortitude... :yes:

Baldor on the other hand has some sack....:yes:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a black&decker grinder with poishing wheels on it. Best thing ever for sharpening knives. It does take some pratice, start with older knives.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I have a black&decker grinder with poishing wheels on it. Best thing ever for sharpening knives. It does take some pratice, start with older knives.


It will get the blade edge too hot and cause it to lose its temper...

You're better off with a stone or, sharpening steel....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought a harbor freight bench grinder. I tried to replace one of the stone wheels (it came with two stone wheels) with the brass wire wheel. The wire wheel spacers were jamming, the grinder wouldn't get up to full RPM's and it just wasn't a quality product. I returned it and went to Sears and bought the real deal complete with a work light, a quench tray, a tool to dress the stone and some other attachments. I prefer to spend a little more for a quality product.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It will get the blade edge too hot and cause it to lose its temper...
> 
> You're better off with a stone or, sharpening steel....


If you know what your doing it will not.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I have that buffer, it actually works great. I make knives and use it to polish. For occasional use it's hard to beat the price. If it was a production shop I would keep looking. I'm not a harbor freight kind of guy by any means but certain things you just can't go anywhere else and pick it up on the spot. I've acquired a few tools and materials from there for that reason only.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> If you know what your doing it will not.


Carry On! :blink:

Resharpen Often.... Plenty of practice will make it perfect....


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Sometimes I think I'll try this or that from the Harbor Freight store around the corner from me. Most of the time I am VERY disappointed. The exception is disposable gloves. Decent price and consistent quality. Everything else, JUNK!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I love their tool boxes. Very well built and comparable to a craftsman.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

philoplumb said:


> Sometimes I think I'll try this or that from the Harbor Freight store around the corner from me. Most of the time I am VERY disappointed. The exception is disposable gloves. Decent price and consistent quality. Everything else, JUNK!


Well, their tools are like those gloves you buy. Disposable!


----------

